# Gonna start selling CHURRROS



## uber559 (Dec 25, 2014)

i figure churros sell for 1.75 now 
that is pretty close to one trip payout from uber on the minimum considering i dont have to use my car because i will have a push cart and if there is more then one person that means i double my money i think my payout will be more then the hour guarantee hmmm.. let me do some math if i sell 10.28 churros with in 50 min or and hr then i will meet my guarantee of 18bucks and hour and of course ill have 100% rating and not worry if i sell more then 10.28 churros ill still take all my earnings and not get it average for the peak hours of not selling hmmm.... any thoughts ??


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

uber559 said:


> i figure churros sell for 1.75 now
> that is pretty close to one trip payout from uber on the minimum considering i dont have to use my car because i will have a push cart and if there is more then one person that means i double my money i think my payout will be more then the hour guarantee hmmm.. let me do some math if i sell 10.28 churros with in 50 min or and hr then i will meet my guarantee of 18bucks and hour and of course ill have 100% rating and not worry if i sell more then 10.28 churros ill still take all my earnings and not get it average for the peak hours of not selling hmmm.... any thoughts ??


Great Idea! Definitely more profitable than Uber. Especially if you make them OG way, deep fried.

No Costco junk.


----------



## Go3Team (Aug 20, 2014)

Don't be like this guy...


----------



## uber559 (Dec 25, 2014)

Go3Team said:


> Don't be like this guy...


those are guaranteed pings lol staying warm..


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Go3Team said:


> Don't be like this guy...
> 
> Why not? Probably makes more money and is respected a ton more I bet. Look at that face as he is obviously more happy looking than an Uber driver.


----------



## Go3Team (Aug 20, 2014)

OCBob said:


> Why not? Probably makes more money and is respected a ton more I bet. Look at that face as he is obviously more happy looking than an Uber driver.


That's Happy from the TV show Sons of Anarchy. He killed the next customer.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Go3Team said:


> That's Happy from the TV show Sons of Anarchy. He killed the next customer.


My post still stands and even stronger. What is wrong with that guy? Charles Bronson would have been proud.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

I am installing an Otis Spunkmeyer oven where my glove compartment sits. Three fresh baked cookies for $2.00.

One sale is more profitable than a minimum fare.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Screw Churros, I am going after the morning market and start selling CHEERIOS. Not sure if I bring the milk or pax does.


----------

